# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts De Winter-Lentze (Den Burg, Texel)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: De Winter-Lentze

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Praktijk De Witte, Den Burg (Texel)

Adres: Pontweg 106, Den Burg (Texel)

Website: www.praktijkde-witte.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts De Winter-Lentze*

----------

